# How Should I quilt this ?!?! ( pic )



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I just finished it ...... using flannel for he backing ( which Ive never used before ) ....not sure how to quilt it !!! I can SID.....stipple.... motifs ....
Any ideas ?! ...any tips for working with flannel for the backing !?!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

I have no idea but OMG THATS BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

don't know about the quilting, but that is wonderful. Maybe our really good quilters will come along and give you the information.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Beautiful work!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I can't give advice on quilting but that quilt is gorgeous. I love the colors.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

i also don't have any ideas on the quilting, but ohh my it is beautiful!!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I can tell you that flannel shouldn't make a lick of difference so far as your back. I've used both flannel as well as standard cottons and I notice no difference between the two...

So far as quilting, that's a toughie... Whatever you end up doing, though, I'd make sure the center block is something completely different! 

Gorgeous, btw!!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

How will you be quilting? Hand, machine or longarm? I like to do stippling on my log cabins and I would echo quilting around the center motif. The flannel shouldn't make any difference. Do what you like and feel comfortable doing. Very pretty btw.


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

wow ! gorgeous I love the colors and setting.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I think a nice all-over pantograph of leaves and flowers would be nice in the log cabin blocks and in the ditch around the center & echo stitching around the applique.

That orange in the center adds a nice pop of color!! You pulled it out well from the border print!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I have no idea but that is beautiful!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Your quilt is beautiful! I have the same problems when it comes to picking a quilt design. Wish I could help. Please post an after pic when you've quilted it.
Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

Terri in WV said:


> How will you be quilting? Hand, machine or longarm? I like to do stippling on my log cabins and I would echo quilting around the center motif. The flannel shouldn't make any difference. Do what you like and feel comfortable doing. Very pretty btw.


this sounds like the best way to do it in my opinion


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow!! What a gorgeous quilt!! you did a great job with colors and putting it together.. I love flannel for backing.. I use an adhesive spray along with pins because flannel can stretch and move..making puckers.. but as for quilting.. wow..anything you do will be great.. I do agree with making the middle around motif different than what you do on the logs.. stippling or motifs on logs are wonderful.. happy quilting!!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Your quilt top is stunning. I love it. My mind is trying to picture fabrics in my stash that might work - but probably need a fresh shopping spree!

I would probably machine quilt in the ditch. It's usually what I do for a log cabin quilt. Possibly around the green square and each block. Echo quilting and stippling for the center motif.

But when it comes to quilting, I think you have to consider the possibilities and then just go with your heart and your heart's desire.

I love your log cabin design. It may be my favorite of many that I have seen.

What width are your strips?


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

There is so much here, but a great place for inspiration.
http://freemotionquilting.blogspot.com/ 

what this lady is doing is showing 365 different free motions quilting ideas. I have gotten tons of inspiration from her!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Thanks guys !!! ...funny .... I have been collecting the browns for about a year .... found the green - HAD to use it .......made the blocks, went back to the fabric store to find the flower fabric, found the backing ..... went back another time and just happened to see the border fabric !! I wasnt sure it would match , but when I got home I knew it was perfect !!!! ..... 
..the strips are 1.5 " ......

HERES THE PATTERN - FREE TOO !!!! ...and theres more free ones here !!!
http://www.this-n-thatfabrics.com/free_pattern.htm


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

MizMary....what a showpiece!! That is absolutely stunning. Great job on it and I canNOT wait to see it done!!!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Miz Mary, I had studied your picture and decided I would use 1 1/2 (plus SA)

I keep going pack to take another look.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

check out the web site Garnet !! It has ALL the instructions !!!
Im going to machine quilt it ..... I'll post when Im done !!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh it's beautiful! I think I'd outline the applique block in the center, each line about 1/4 inch apart. I'd do feathers in the dark portion of the log cabin blocks, ditch stitch the light, and I like the idea of swags in the border with piano keys outside those... or more feathers!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I love it! Very nice work!


----------

